# Mac Os 9.0 to Mac Os X



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 27, 2002)

Hi,
I have Mac Os 9.0, can someone guide me step by step to get from 9.0 to Maco OS X. I have no clue how to do that at all, so any help would be greatly apreciated. thanks in advanced.


----------



## edX (Dec 28, 2002)

you can start by going to your control panels and using software update to bring your os 9 as up to date as possible as a stand alone system. you will ened to repeat the process over and over until it tells you your system is up to date.

be prepared that you are going to need to purchase os x. it is not free. it would help if you let us know your complete system specs (much like my signiture) so we know if you are physically able to use os x.


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 28, 2002)

thanks for ur response, 
I have a teel(light blue) imac DV-400mhz(i think), i think around 300 mb but could be more. I have a HP scanjet scanner. Where could I find out the rest of the info I need? Also, how do I update? thanks again


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2002)

To find out exactly how much memory you have installed, Go to the Apple Menu>About this computer.  The window that comes up will tell you exactly how much memory is installed. 

As for your exact model, do you have a slot loading CD/DVD or does a tray come out for you to place the CD/DVD in? 

In either case, you will be able to install OS X, but you first need to go to Apple's Web site and check to see if you need a firmware update. You must do this before you install OS X. 
What printer do you have?


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a slot-loading DV/CD. I have an Epson Stylus 740(By the way, a horrible printer).


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 28, 2002)

Open Apple Sytem Profiler (should be in your Apple Menu)  that will give you any info about your hardware, memory size, processor speed, actual system version, lots of other info.   How do you update?  First, you need to be connected to the internet, then open the Software Update control panel, and click the update button,  and update with whatever shows in list, but you may not need some items, i.e. iPod, or Airport, unless you have those items.  Purchase OS X software, and follow tyhe instructions to install.  BTW, some people would say you need minimum 512 MB memory to run OSX comfortably.


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 28, 2002)

I have another problem, 9.2.1 or whatever won't load because an error occurred. The comp couldn't read the source file "Big System Morsels" Does anyone have a clue what that means?


----------



## edX (Dec 28, 2002)

not to worry, my epson 740 works fine with os x. the drivers are included in the install.


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 28, 2002)

I updated my firmware, now I need to figure out what "Big system morsels" are?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 28, 2002)

Try again after turning on virtual memory


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd suggest you boot from the OS X CD by holding down C while you switch your computer on. There is a setup option to allow you to update (ie: import your existing settings from Mac OS 9. The install will warn you (and come to a stop) if you haven't installed appropriate firmware updates.

I think it would be important to point out that  a lot of the software that you are currently using under 9 will not run directly under X. That means you either have to run it in the classic environment (which is a pain, and is no different to running under 9 anyway) or update your software to more recent versions. If you only use a handful of apps and can easily get your hands on updated or equivalent versions of these apps, great, but if you've got a suite of expensive programs for design and multimedia then you're wallet might take a beating.
You'll find the built-in software (IE, Mail, Address Book, etc) is enough for most people's needs. Make sure you have what you need though.

If there is any other equipment you have that might have driver issues, I'd suggest you list it here and people can let you know their experiences. I've had a pretty lousy time with my Canon Scanner under OS X (which I've now proclaimed officially useless), but my Lexmark printer has great OS X drivers.


----------

